

Estonian e-voting shouldn't be used in European elections, say security experts - sajid
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/may/12/estonian-e-voting-security-warning-european-elections-research

======
sajid
Link to the actual report:

[https://estoniaevoting.org/](https://estoniaevoting.org/)

Peer reviewed paper:

[https://jhalderm.com/pub/papers/ivoting-
ccs14.pdf](https://jhalderm.com/pub/papers/ivoting-ccs14.pdf)

